# Baileys Lo-Cal Balancer



## Stella (14 April 2008)

I give my mare Biotol Equine Gold, Baileys Outshine and (just added) Formula 4 Feet. I think I may be better simply giving her a feed balancer instead. Baileys Lo-Cal has good reviews on another forum. It seems to cover the above, with the exception of maybe Outshine in the winter to maintain her weight (not a problem in the summer).

Anyone here have experience of this product?


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (14 April 2008)

Yep, used it on our old connemara type mare who was looking a bit porky.

I don't know whether it really helped or not, but her coat went from grey to silver. She looked awesome. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





That said, Outshine wasn't around then, and I have heard some really good reports about it.
Maybe contact the firm for samples. Always worth a try.


----------



## Halfstep (15 April 2008)

Feed it to my porky warmblood, and his coat always looks amazing, feet pretty good on it too!


----------



## arwenplusone (15 April 2008)

I use it on my warmblood too - she can be a bit of a fat lass (she is a greedy madam) but she looks great on the lo-cal.


----------



## hussar (15 April 2008)

I use it for my retired porky Arab - he looks fine on it, shiny coat, good feet. He clearly sees it as a snack though, rather than a full meal, judging by the reproachful looks and attempts to steal other horses' feeds!


----------



## happy_talk (15 April 2008)

I've used it the other way round. I've used it to bulk up a TB with good results. I know it is marketed for the laminitics etc, but it is also good for topline etc. I've now cut down to hifi, sugarbeet and lo-cal to try and limit energy levels at the moment. certainly worth a try- especially as it should save you a few pounds as well!


----------



## Nikiolola (15 April 2008)

I think it's fantastic - a lot cheaper than a lot of balencers.

I feed it to my idxtb who can get a bit chubby in summer but looses a bit of condition in winter with lots of alpha-a oil and he looks fantastic. Mum's porkey cob also gets it just so she's getting the right nutrients. I would hightly recommened.


----------



## Pep12 (15 April 2008)

The formula 4 feet is a balancer too in that it provides all the trace elements, vitamins, minerals and protein they need with even less calories than lo-cal. All you need to add is some salt (but all balancers would need extra salt added anyway) and your energy source depending on condition/temperament eg oil, cereals, outshine beet pulp etc etc. PS: F4F also contains a yeast!!

I actually swapped my horse from a well known balancer onto F4F and he now has muscles on his muscles. It is good stuff.


----------



## Stella (15 April 2008)

Oh god, that makes it even more confusing  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Have you noticed how we agonise over their diets, but not our own?


----------



## Stella (15 April 2008)

I've just had a look at the ingrediants and yes, F4F is a balancer really  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Can I ask those who use Low-cal, how long does a 20kg bag last? Have you worked out what it costs you? I think F4F will cost me about £8 a week for my big mare


----------



## checkmate1 (15 April 2008)

I use it and think its v good!! I think my 20kg lasts me a month (16.2 warmblood), at £20 a bag.


----------



## suzysparkle (15 April 2008)

I feed Lo-Cal all year and Outshine. Mine lives out 24/7. His topline has improved a lot, he has a lovely coat and good feet. At my yard they get one feed a day so it means I can get all the essentials in without bulk. I find the lo-cal fantastic and great value. Then add outshine for more calories if needed. A bag lasts a month at 3 mugs a day (16.2hh).


----------



## pocket (15 April 2008)

Fantastic feed, Ralph has had it now for 7 years and he has a super coat.  I feed it with Dengie hifi light and some sugar beet in the winter.

He's 16.2 and tends to weigh gain but this seems to keep him good, he's able to compete in dressage and showing.  I used to feed it to my pony as well, he used to get really fizzy on nuts/mix, but as soon as I changed to the Lo-cal, he became a different pony.


----------



## zelli (16 April 2008)

according to baileys at £20 a bag it costs:

under 13hh (1 mug a day) costs 23p per day

13 - 15hh (2 mugs a day) costs 45p per day

over 15hh (3 mugs a day) costs 69p per day

Its a really nice feed in my opinion (plus i get mine for £17.50 a bag 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lotty (16 April 2008)

I've just thrown nearly a bag away.

My mare wont touch it, dont ask me why. I have tried several times to feed her this, as soon as its in her feed she wont touch it.


----------



## pocket (16 April 2008)

Mine would not eat equilibra....yet they love the baileys


----------



## bexandspooky (19 April 2008)

I have just got to the end of my first bag of lo-cal, Spooks coat is amazing since being on it!! I have never known it to be so soft and he is glowing!

He seems to be really well and combined with his grazing muzzle he seems to be getting everything he needs without getting the huge waistline!!


----------



## SirenaXVI (20 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 The formula 4 feet is a balancer too in that it provides all the trace elements, vitamins, minerals and protein they need with even less calories than lo-cal. All you need to add is some salt (but all balancers would need extra salt added anyway) and your energy source depending on condition/temperament eg oil, cereals, outshine beet pulp etc etc. PS: F4F also contains a yeast!!

I actually swapped my horse from a well known balancer onto F4F and he now has muscles on his muscles. It is good stuff.  

[/ QUOTE ] 


What is the spec for F4F?  Is it as high as Lo-cal?  Thinking of trying the Lo-Cal for at least one of mine.  BTW ALL balancers contain a yeast.


----------



## vicksey (21 April 2008)

I started using it on my overweight cob, it has kept her in great condition.


----------



## Pep12 (21 April 2008)

All balancers do indeed contain a yeast. It was just in case it hadn't been noticed in F4F. You can get the spec from their web site it is almost all there. Very open declarations. 

Both products are good. In fact all balancers are good IMHO, as they provide a consistancy in the diet and allow a forage based diet to be fed with any top ups required for condition and/or performance as necessary. It all comes down to personal prefernce and experience, and of course all horses are different.


----------

